# mouse problem

## mengus

I just installed gentoo and got stuck. I cant make the mouse work. I have an USB mouse adn it worked nicely with the install cd. If I unplugg the mouse and run dmesg it finds the correct mouse and tells me wich driver it uses. if I run cat mice it seem to work fine. but otherwise its dead. I have also tried all the usb drivers I could find that was  used by the install cd. please help.Last edited by mengus on Tue Aug 15, 2006 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

Some stranger on IRC told me to move this from Installing Gentoo (english only) to Scandinavian.

Edit: Now that you've translated it, moving the thread forward to Kernel & Hardware...

----------

